# Broken overhead cupboard lock



## afot (Jan 3, 2011)

In the Fiat Swift 544 van we have the usual overhead cupboards which clip shut with plastic attachments. We have tried to get a replacement from Brownhills but to no avail. Does anyone know where to get these sort of clip locks to stop the cupboard from opening. Also GEARS. It is almost impossible for me to get the van in 1st gear after it has been standing still for a few days. The gear stick is really stiff, but once we have managed to engage it, it seems to work well. The overall gear change is very stiff to use though. Please gents give your mechanical input to this helpless lady owner. Cheers


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You could try pulling away in 2nd at first once moving you say its ok

not a cure but someone will come along with more knowledge

joe


----------

